# Veranstaltungskalender Kultur? Weiss da Jemand was?



## cocoon (12. August 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

bin schon längere Zeit auf der Suche nach einem Veranstaltungskalender für den Bereich "Kultur", also Messen, Ausstellungen, Museen, Vorträge etc., im Web. Kennt Jemand von Euch vielleicht eine derartige Seite? Thx


----------



## Nino (12. August 2002)

Schon gegoogelt? =)
Also bei google.de kriegst du gute Ergebnisse.

Googeln!


----------



## cocoon (14. August 2002)

Doch hatte ich. Aber da sind meist nur Übersichten für einzelne Städte/Regionen aufgelistet. Ich hätte halt gern so 'ne Seite, wo ich nach 'nem Datum such und mir dann möglichst viele Veranstaltungen aus ganz Deutschland angezeigt werden. Sowas gab's glaub' ich auch mal als Taschenkalender.


----------

